# New Years day report



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

got out there around 7:30 it was COLD, windy, and rainy. I had brought three googins with me to let them catch fish BUT they weren't dressed approrietly so they spent most of the time down at the shack and left early. Around 11:00 Steve showed up and caught the first boboof the day...on my rod. Well we spot a big wad of boneheads and are following them around waiting for them to get in range while we do that I see a wad of like three and at them I hook one but my line was wrapped underneath the drag cap:banghead:banghead:banghead so there goes that jig. Little Zach gives me another jig and as I am tying on the big wad of bobos we had been watching comes within range and everyone starts throwing. I didn't like my knot so I retied and I'm glad I did when I finished retying about 7 or 8 big redfish popped up in the middle of the bobos. The first redfish looked like a little ling but we knew it wasn't I threw into them and got the second biggest one to eat after a short pier fight and one good 150yd run I got back and in the net for the first bull red of the year!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

good deal!! congrats!!:bowdown


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

good report! Anyone braving this cold weather deserves to catch fish:clap ~L


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish! I assume this was the Pensacola Beach Pier, right?


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *covertfisherman (1/2/2010)*Nice fish! I assume this was the Pensacola Beach Pier, right?


thank you and yes sir it was.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

Chandler you dumbass u put PCB which means panama city beach pier our pier is called PBP-pensacola beach pier.

u know im jus given you hell though

nice red and congrats on the first one wish i could have been there but my pass has expired.


----------



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

way to go chandler.:clap PBP is pensacola beach not PCP:looser


----------

